# What is this sauce?



## georgevan (Jan 1, 2022)

In an Indian restaurant i saw a customer dipping his Indian bread in a sauce that was of light brown color.  I wonder if it was Tikka Masala or something like that.  I should have asked.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 1, 2022)

Perhaps call the restaurant? They just might be happy to help. 

Ross


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 1, 2022)

It might well have been Imli (Tamarind) chutney, which fits very well with fried snacks like samosas, pakoras, etc.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2022)

karadekoolaid said:


> It might well have been Imli (Tamarind) chutney, which fits very well with fried snacks like samosas, pakoras, etc.



The two sauces that are almost always brought to the table as a condiment to the meals at the Indian restaurants I go to are a  tamarind sauce ( brown and liquid)  and a mint/ cilantro chutney (green and thick/ pasty).


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> The two sauces that are almost always brought to the table as a condiment to the meals at the Indian restaurants I go to are a  tamarind sauce ( brown and liquid)  and a mint/ cilantro chutney (green and thick/ pasty).



Same two sauces for me. But, sometimes the tamarind sauce is a bit thicker than other times and I usually find that the cilantro-mint sauce is on the thin side, but not watery.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 3, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> The two sauces that are almost always brought to the table as a condiment to the meals at the Indian restaurants I go to are a  tamarind sauce ( brown and liquid)  and a mint/ cilantro chutney (green and thick/ pasty).




To the OP:  Its tamarind sauce

We are usually served three sauces here: tamarind, mint/cilantro chutney and a red chile/onion chutney.

Reminds me that I havent had Indian food in forever....


----------

